# Mahindra Push button PTO



## roheato (May 21, 2017)

So I tried to find a thread on this but did not locate one. I just bought a Mahindra 1533 (4wd, 34 hp, wheel tractor with loader attached). The PTO system has a lever to engage the PTO like a gear shifter but it also has a push button that is electric. The gear shift lever does nothing on it's own. The push button is the problem I am hoping to find information about. When I first engaged the button I had the rpms too high and I sheared the pin at the driveline to a 6' mower. After I replaced it, I sheared a second one (Also while engaging the electric button but at an idle). Bolt #3 seems intact but every time I engage the PTO it hits very hard. Is this normal and will it stand up over time?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello roheato, welcome to the forum.

Your tractor has an independent PTO, which is a hydraulically actuated PTO clutch system. When you push the button, you actuate a solenoid valve, which supplies fluid to the independent clutch pack. Very quick response. This is a problem with independent PTO's. Always idle down your engine to as slow as it will go to reduce shock.

Talk to your Mahindra dealer. Your tractor may an accumulator system to slow down the hydraulic response. 

Another thing you can do is to install a slip clutch just in front of the implement gearbox to absorb PTO shock. The clutch will slip if PTO impact exceeds a pre-set amount. Instead of shearing the bolt, the slip clutch will slip as necessary till the implement is up to speed. I've attached a picture of a PTO slip clutch.


----------



## roheato (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for the explanation. I looked at the slip clutches but they are 200. I think it will go back to the dealer for sure. It just rolled over to 6 hours.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

This is not a problem unique to your Mahindra. Many tractors with independent PTO have this same problem. Apparently not a fatal flaw, as independent PTO's have been around for 50 years.


----------



## roheato (May 21, 2017)

Yeah I've been fortunate up to this point in that all of my tractors have been online with the main clutch so the pedal effected it. I'm sure that I will get used to it workout. I just think if it's a problem that could be resolved with a slip clutch then the tractor should have come with a slip clutch attached. Thanks again for the help


----------



## ragmuffin (Dec 26, 2017)

On the PTO lever itself is it or there a safety switch connected to it just wandering


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

there is a PTO safety switch


----------



## bhstovall (Jun 23, 2018)

A slip clutch is the way to go. I had the same problem with my Mahindra 2565. Agri-Supply has them for less than a hundred dollars.

https://www.agrisupply.com/gr-1-pto-slip-clutch-smooth/p/90653/


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

A slip clutch is definitely the way to go.


----------

